# Anybody Turning Anything These Days?



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wish I had some time to turn! Been working on the kitchen remodel. Got some nice 4 x4 Cherry blocks waiting to be turned into something. Also itching to do some new pens..... but I am itching to do some more flatwork boxmaking first! Be nice to have a week off to do some power woodworking!  

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Just went to a tool sharpening course, about 4 hours. Learned a lot about sharpening various different turning tools and techniques. I'm right in the middle of turning a new box out of yew (same stuff I used to turn that goblet that isn't garnering any votes in the turning section - but didn't expect it too, heck didn't even vote for it myself...LOL)....I've got the thing down to size now just need to shape and part the lid and do the inside. As with you, time is an issue....sigh, find something that's very enjoyable and life will find a way to keep you from it. However, I need to make a steady jig before I turn the rest of it. Just from what I've been doing and seeing, the jig will help keep gouged out items much steadier and have better finish (I hope).

After that, I'll work on some more small boxes....I'm a slow learner but once it's learned it stays learned.

KarateEd......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh those turned boxes are as habit forming as the ones I do in flatland  The qwest for the suction fit. I get that about every other one but even if you don't get it they are still fun and look neat. And you can afford ably use some exotic wood and it doesn't break the bank. Be sure to post them!

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Exotic wood? Heck, I feel fortunate that someone gave me the Yew....he found it lying around in the forest so it's great to use. I'll probably turn him a box for thanks for the wood....it's the least I can do. Right now my finances leave a lot to be desired so I use pallets, old firewood wood and anything people can find for me....I'm also fortunate that my brother and Dad have given me some wonderful Oak wood...an old handrail from my brother (actually 2 of them, 8 ft. long) 4 pieces of 1 x 1 ft 1 in. thick planed oak and from my bank during a renovation, 1/2 round various lengths of oak trim. I have 8 or 10 pieces of that so I feel very fortunate. My friend also gave me some teak from his friends boat (the friend was doing a reno and I became a recipient) so again, I feel very fortunate. My friend has a frame now that he is using as a holder of items at flea markets. Anyway, happy turning.....


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well if you can turn that oak you can turn about anything then karateed. That's stuff can really work you over when it dry! Take care,

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a few lidded boxes that I turned. I really like doing them. Especially when the lid is a suction fit. One of these days I would like to learn how to do threaded lids. Oh well so many idea's and so little time.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Also here are a couple of boxes I did with inlays. These pictures do not do them justice. First is Ash with purpleheart inlay. The second is maple with purpleheart inlay.


Hallagan old buddy. It is time to crank the Pro up and get after it.  


Bernie


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking BW. I especially like the second box in the first post. Way cool.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Also here are a couple of boxes I did with inlays. These pictures do not do them justice. First is Ash with purpleheart inlay. The second is maple with purpleheart inlay.
> Bernie


Hi Bernie,

Great stuff!

Question: Pic.#1 - Ash w/ Purpleheart inlay... How did you INLAY around the circle?

Did you just glue-up a thin strip(s) where you wanted it... so, all you had to do was just turn around it?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bernie! Great stuff, love turned boxes!

corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Hi Bernie,
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> ...


Generally on a turned box and you want to do an inlay, you bore a hole in the piece with a gouge, scraper etc. to the desired size glue in the inlay piece of stock and finish turn it. I expect that is how he did those. He has done several inlaid pieces. He's a darn fine turner!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Generally on a turned box and you want to do an inlay, you bore a hole in the piece with a gouge, scraper etc. to the desired size glue in the inlay piece of stock and finish turn it. I expect that is how he did those. He has done several inlaid pieces. He's a darn fine turner!
> 
> Corey


Thanks Corey...

You mean they take small lengths of the inlay wood and lay them all around in the groove? Any of it cut at angles to make things fit better? Sounds very laborious. 

I expected to hear something easier...   (a trick of the trade)


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> He's a darn fine turner!
> 
> Corey


UNDERSTATEMENT  

I know someone else who makes "square" boxes that are excellent at what they do too


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Thanks Corey...
> 
> You mean they take small lengths of the inlay wood and lay them all around in the groove? Any of it cut at angles to make things fit better? Sounds very laborious.
> 
> I expected to hear something easier...   (a trick of the trade)


Joe, I see what you are referring to now. Photo 1 right? The dark areas in the coves? That's not inlay but rather just that.. dark areas where he has turned down into a crevice and might have even burned it on purpose with a wire, burnished it etc. to bring out the dark line and create constrast and a break in the form. The inlay is on the top. Did I answer your question or did I miss it again 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Joe, I see what you are referring to now. Photo 1 right? The dark areas in the coves? That's not inlay but rather just that.. dark areas where he has turned down into a crevice and might have even burned it on purpose with a wire, burnished it etc. to bring out the dark line and create constrast and a break in the form. The inlay is on the top. Did I answer your question or did I miss it again
> 
> Corey





His quote said:


> Also here are a couple of boxes I did with inlays. These pictures do not do them justice. *First is Ash with purpleheart inlay.* The second is maple with purpleheart inlay.


Corey,
I was talking about the First picture... where he says above.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Corey,
> I was talking about the First picture... where he says above.


Yup, in the first pic you can see no inlay. It's on the top. 

corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Yup, in the first pic you can see no inlay. It's on the top.
> 
> corey


OK, I see pic.#2 better now... when I first looked at it, I thought the top was open (with a hole in it) and what IS the inlay, was the inside side of the piece!  

It's clearly an INLAY now... on the TOP!!   

I hate it when I do that! 

Pic.#1 must just be burned rings or something... not an inlay.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> OK, I see pic.#2 better now... when I first looked at it, I thought the top was open (with a hole in it) and what IS the inlay, was the inside side of the piece!
> 
> It's clearly an INLAY now... on the TOP!!
> 
> ...


Yup, that's it. Now the maple box with the inlay, I still amazes me how he did those diamonds. Pretty cool. 

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> OK, I see pic.#2 better now... when I first looked at it, I thought the top was open (with a hole in it) and what IS the inlay, was the inside side of the piece!
> 
> It's clearly an INLAY now... on the TOP!!
> 
> ...



Yep Joe now I think you see they are one and the same. The inlay was on the top. The first picture I just wanted to show the coves I did and then used a wire to burn a line in it. The second one has diamonds around the bottom side that are 90 degrees apart and the top has a round inlay. I really like doing those but they are time consuming. 

Thanks Corey for explaining. You were spot on. 

Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

By the way Corey I am going to start a new thread so I don't steal this one.


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Turned all the part's for a spinning wheel......used northern pine........tommy


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

karateed said:


> Just went to a tool sharpening course, about 4 hours. Learned a lot about sharpening various different turning tools and techniques. I'm right in the middle of turning a new box out of yew (same stuff I used to turn that goblet that isn't garnering any votes in the turning section - but didn't expect it too, heck didn't even vote for it myself...LOL)....I've got the thing down to size now just need to shape and part the lid and do the inside. As with you, time is an issue....sigh, find something that's very enjoyable and life will find a way to keep you from it. However, I need to make a steady jig before I turn the rest of it. Just from what I've been doing and seeing, the jig will help keep gouged out items much steadier and have better finish (I hope).
> 
> After that, I'll work on some more small boxes....I'm a slow learner but once it's learned it stays learned.
> 
> KarateEd......


Yeah, Ed. My candlestick hasn't impressed too many people either  At least we'll be able to hold our heads high and say we didn't give ourseves a vote  
Here's a small lidded box in English Yew done using a jam fit. It's only 2" high by 2" around (first attempt).


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work on the box Geordie. I hope to be able to start using the lathe on my Shopsmith some day. Haven't had it very long and don't know the first thing about turning... guess I will have to take a class when I get time. It's hell being retired and still don't have the time (or money) to do everything you want to.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Cheers George. Know what you mean about time being scarce as I'm still working. I go to a woodworking class at a local college once a week and it's a good way to experience a lot of tools you might otherwise not afford. You can assess them before you take the plunge and part with your money.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Geordie that is a mighty fine looking box for a first. I really like the wood. What did you finish it with? Nice job.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Bernie. The yew looked so good I just gave it two coats of Danish Oil (wipe on - wipe off). I'll go for something bigger next time - a pencil pot or small vase maybe. I'm not convinced that smaller means easier to turn


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool Tommy, got some photos? Sounds great!

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> Yeah, Ed. My candlestick hasn't impressed too many people either  At least we'll be able to hold our heads high and say we didn't give ourseves a vote
> Here's a small lidded box in English Yew done using a jam fit. It's only 2" high by 2" around (first attempt).


You betcha, I'm not worrying too much about notoriety. I'm just pleased I was able turn something out on the lathe with absolutely no lessons and doing it all safely.

I like your candlesticks quite well geordie......you'll be garnering votes soon.....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> Thanks Bernie. The yew looked so good I just gave it two coats of Danish Oil (wipe on - wipe off). I'll go for something bigger next time - a pencil pot or small vase maybe. I'm not convinced that smaller means easier to turn


Geordie I like doing those boxes. They are a ball. I like doing them because of all the different designs you can do with them. You did a nice job. I like the finish. I have just started using Miniwax Antique Oil. I really like it a lot. 

Bernie


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Bernie, I'm really going to have to try other types of finish. I seem to be fixated on Danish Oil  I've just ordered a book through Amazon called "Finishing" by Jeff Jewitt which should give me other ideas.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like the soft finish look you get with Danish oil too. I was surprised to learn the amount of chemistry involved in getting a good finish, the fact that various woods require different treatments came as a big shock to me. If you need a quick answer to a finishing question you can contact http://www.woodanswers.com/ and Michael Dresdner the expert from The Woodworkers Journal will respond.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link Mike. I'm rapidly learning that, to get the best appearance from a piece of work, the type of applied finish you choose is every bit as important as the style and finish from the tools.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Geordie do you like a soft semi gloss finish of even a soft gloss and easy as pie to apply? If so try a home brew wipe on poly. Oil Poly (your choice semi or gloss), Tung Oil or Boiled Linseed Oil ( your choice) and Mineral Spirits. Mix equal parts of each. Wipe on let soak in and wipe off. Repeat .... salt and pepper to taste 
Hope this helps.
Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds delicious Corey.  I like a soft, low gloss finish and I find that a few applications of Danish Oil with a light sand between each coat gives a depth of finish that's hard to beat but I'll certainly give your recipe a try.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you will like it if you like oil finishes. Buff with 0000 steel wool in between coats. 

Corey


----------

